# Recommend A Head Covering Please



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

Newbie looking for some direction. 

With 3 younger kids it's hard for me get my time in. I started getting up at 430am a few times a week to get a 20 mile ride in before work. I'm in New Yorkistan and it's now oppressively humid. it's been wetter than usual. Temps rising as well. I'm getting these runs in on a bike path and not wearing a helmet (yes I know, thanks). 

I'm a baldie and would like a hat for the sun and to keep sweat from my eyes. Would like some recommendations. I tried a Giro cycling cap, cool as shitz....but no way it fit my big, thick melon  Musta been "Asian" sized.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

The answer you will get here is:
"WEAR A HELMET!"

Don't leave your kids behind with a brain-damaged, or dead, Dad.

A helmet protects you in case of OTHER bad drivers; you may be Chuck Norris of the Bike, but other riders and drivers are not. Also, there are plenty of stories of squirrels and other varmints getting in the spokes, and mayhem caused by dogs.

I have fallen two different times while going very slow. Once, I was slowly approaching an intersection where I planned to let the cars all go before I crossed the street. I slowly rode through a slimy puddle, and my front wheel slipped right out. Another time, it had rained and a muddy puddle hid a deep hole where a sidewalk section had been torn out for some reason - I thought I would slowly go through the hole, assuming it could only be a few inches deep. Well, the front wheel kept going down until I did the end-over.

People may unknowingly or purposefully throw things your way, and you may flinch big time. Etc. Etc. Plenty of anecdotes.

So, Pops, get in the Helmet Habit.

Under the helmet, to avoid the dripping sweat, you can wear almost any type of headband that is artificial fiber - nylon, polyester, orlon, etc. 

Look at "Nashbar," at "Headgear."

I am on the Gulf Coast, and we know how to sweat here. I have to wear a headband or doo-rag style head covering way far down, over eyebrows, just above eyes.

But that absorbs the sweat and it won't get into your eyes.

To go cheap, you can look in the drug store where they have head bands for women - I don't know what they call them - they are usually polyester, and will work just like a headband. You might see a 3-pack for $2. You can get bold prints or solid colors if you want to be manly.

My fav has been a Pearl Izumi "Transfer Light" head band.

You can wear head bands and head coverings under your helmet.

(Nearly) all bike helmets meet the SAME toughness standard, regardless of price. Also, the foam in all of them decays / degrades at the same rate. So, you can go cheap and still be safe.

Higher cost gets you better fit, better fit adjustments, lighter weight, better ventilation, etc. But about the same protection from a $20 Walmark helmet as a $150 bike shop helmet.

Most models come sized, S, M, L, XL. Just figure out what fits well. Plenty of web pages regarding how to know if it is fitting right - it needs to be fitting right in order to offer protection!

Opinions differ, but the foam padding is supposed to be good for a year. So, replace after a while. Also, if you ever rap your head in a fall, even lightly, while wearing the helmet, they say the integrity of the helmet is gone, and you should replace it.

Road cyclists tend to avoid the brim thing on the front of the helmet, lest they be mistaken for a mountain biker. I am a Fred so I don't care - the brim gives me something to mount a light on.

Now, the only thing you need to figure out is whether to have sunglasses stems inside or outside the helmet straps! [huge controversy in the cycling world.]


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Re: helmets. Andrei Kivilev.
The tragedy of Andreï Kivilev | VeloNews.com


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

i wear clement cycling caps. yellow holds up best through fading and sweat. and yellow is more easily seen. they're under $15 on ebay.

i used to wear the campy ones, but they fade too easily. the black ones look cool new, but are the worst after about a month when they turn a splotchy grey.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I sweat like Mike Tyson at a spelling bee. 

I wear a HALO sweat band, and take one or two with me, changing them out about every 45 minutes. They keep sweat outta my eyes. Cost about $14. Fit well under the helmet too.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

assorted prices and materials.

https://www.walzcaps.com/collections/cycling/Wool

https://www.randijofab.com/collections/caps

Voler.com Search cap

Cycling Caps - Fun and wacky cycling caps. Because riding a bike is fun

https://www.prendas.co.uk/collections/headwear


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. The advice is sound and commentary is compelling. I'm moving in the right direction. I ditched ATV's and moved to bikes. Any mtb or road I'm in the peanut protector....Down Hill is always full face. I'm sure I'll move to the melon cover in some time. I'm from New England...Live Free or Die! Maybe a little 2 stubborn tooo. I'll work on it :blush2:

I figured you guys would have good links and advice for the sweat factor. I don't know how some of you ride in that really hot nasty so much. It takes a toll on you. That heavy, dense air is hard to breathe well. 

Anything you can do about rain? Once it starts coming hard my shades get too blurry to see out of and it's just as bad with bare eyes when it's forceful. RainX for shades?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I am also a heavy sweater. I wear a helmet and have tried a few different products with similar results.

Headsweats makes some nice under the helmet sweat caps. They are my go-to.

This is the Headsweats "Shorty". 

It fits my 7 5/8" head comfortably. If it's too small, you can get the 'Classic', which has ties in the back instead of the elastic.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

biscut said:


> Thank you for the replies. The advice is sound and commentary is compelling. I'm moving in the right direction. I ditched ATV's and moved to bikes. Any mtb or road I'm in the peanut protector....Down Hill is always full face. I'm sure I'll move to the melon cover in some time. I'm from New England...Live Free or Die! Maybe a little 2 stubborn tooo. I'll work on it :blush2:
> 
> I figured you guys would have good links and advice for the sweat factor. I don't know how some of you ride in that really hot nasty so much. It takes a toll on you. That heavy, dense air is hard to breathe well.
> 
> Anything you can do about rain? Once it starts coming hard my shades get too blurry to see out of and it's just as bad with bare eyes when it's forceful. RainX for shades?


Our raindrops are so big you can pretty much just swerve and avoid them.

We don't have those fine, misty rains.


----------



## sneertough (Dec 26, 2013)

To protect your head from heat and injuries in case of accidents, you may try looking for a helmet like a SPEG UV-Pro Cycling Head Cooling Helmet Liner.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

#1 - ALWAYS WEAR A HELMET WHILE RIDING! NO EXCEPTIONS! It doesn't have to be fancy as even the cheap ones will protect you. The important thing is finding one that is comfortable. Don't buy online. Go somewhere that you can try them on. Many heads are shaped different, helmets are too. 

#2 - As for a head covering, I wear a skull cap beanie:

https://tinyurl.com/y8aa6ah2 

Only $14 on Amazon. I own many of these and got them mainly because my head sweats profusely.


----------



## brmcswain20 (May 4, 2017)

As a fellow baldie, I go with bandanas. I buy the large 27"x27" size on Amazon... Six pack for $25. Variety of colors, and the size allows me to cover as much or as little of my head as I want. They do keep the sweat out of my eyes for the most part.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am a baldy as well and wear headcap on every ride ~ 200 miles / week.
They function to both wick away sweat and give sun protection. I use the headsweats as mentioned above in another post. Must have about 15 of them. Also use synthetic caps by Giro for a little added eye protection from the sun.
My recommendation would be to avoid cotton, (very poor wicking material), and go with modern synthetic fabrics.
BUy a few differnt ones and try them before deciding on your best option.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Sergejs said:


> Here is your solution- cooling and protection in one!
> 
> https://www.coolheadhelmet.com


you should probably mention you're a tout for those particular helmets.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

i would simply try on different helmets for comfort. they all work the same for the most part. if you are concerned about the sun burning your scalp where a cycling cap underneath or a bandana.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

PJay said:


> The answer you will get here is:
> 
> Now, the only thing you need to figure out is whether to have sunglasses stems inside or outside the helmet straps! [huge controversy in the cycling world.]


Only for those that can't remember to take off their sunglasses before taking off their helmet. 

<script>(function () { var pb_blacklist = ["adrunnr","successforyu.clickfunnels.com","fmovies.se","in-365-tagen.info","5000-settimanale.com","shop.mazzugioielli.com","maxigossip.com","lp.yazizim.com","beyourxfriend.com","99tab.com","zzqrt.com","canuck-method.net","bewomenly.com","playnow.guru","datingforyou-48e1.kxcdn.com","trafficnetworkads24.com","sistemadedinerogratis.com","canuckmethodprofit.co","consumerresearchnetwork.com","securemacfix.com","zz3d3.ru","zd1.quebec-bin.com","hot-games4you.xyz","om.elvenar.com","superpccleanup.com","gomediaz.com","judithi.xyz","free.atozmanuals.com","yoursuccess.ravpage.co.il","123hop.ir","quizcliente.pw","aussiemethod.biz","hlpnowp-c.com","picbumper.com","shaneless.com","anacondamonster.com","altrk1.com","health.todaydiets.com","download.weatherblink.com","happyluketh.com","go.ameinfo.com","50kaweek.net","thepornsurvey.com","ofsiite.ru","fulltab.com","1000spins.com","time2play-online.net","vintacars.com","welcome.*****saga.com","free-desktop-games.com","download.televisionfanatic.com","theprofitsmaker.net","sgad.info","algocashmaster.net","sunmaker.com","topvipdreams.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornvideos.com","filesharefanatic.com","safedownloadhub.com","7awlalalam.blogspot.com","tvplusnewtab.com","trendingpatrol.com","moneymorning.com","ifileyou.com","classifiedcanada.ca","firefan.com","methode-binaire.com","letmetell.com","kenduktur.com","getafuk.com","yotraleplahnte.ru","jackpot.88beto.com","pwwysydh.com","search.queryrouter.com","v.lvztxy.com","*****saga.com","saffamethod.com","prezzonline.com","searchprivacy.website","3d2819216eb4e1035879-7c248de0c99745406e9b749fc86ec3e4.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com","only2date.com","mysagagame.com","themillionaireinpjs.net","wlt.kd2244.com","quickprivacycheck.com","hotchatdate.com","autotraderbot.com","z1.zedo.com","youlucky2014.com","traffic.getmyads.com","appcloudprotected.com","safensecure.com-allsites3.xyz","newpoptab.com","static.williamhill.com","myhealthyblog.co","greatestmobideals.com","sweetclarity.com","mgid.com","securepccure.com","autopengebygger.com","am15.net","es.reimageplus.com","o2.promos-info.com","it.reimageplus.com","west****s.com","spinandwin.com-ser.pw","reimageplus.com","vodafone.promos-info.com","vinnmatpengar.se","movie.ienjoyapps.com","love4single.com","origin.getprice.com.au","ohmydating.com","lp.want-to-win.com","yabuletchrome.ru","bamdad.net","gotositenow.com","vcrypt.pw","newtabtv.com","mon.setsu.xyz","youforgottorenewyourhosting.com","zone-telechargement.ws","land.pckeeper.software","ad.adpop-1.com","advancedpctools.com","videos.randolphcountyheraldtribune.com","web-start.org","softreadynow.installupgradenowfreshandforyou.website","uplod.ws","pornhubcasino.com","maxbet.ro","2016prizefeed.com","thevideo.me","wantubad.com","tavanero.com","xcusmy.club","daclips.in","gaymenofporn.online","jackpotcitycasino.com","italian-method.com","getsearchincognito.com","youjustwonprize.com","finanz-nachrichten.me","quizcliente.site","da.reimageplus.com","jkanime.net","britmoneymethod.com","uae.souq.com","ka.azzer.net","safensecure.xyz","8t.hootingrhejkz.online","www6.blinkx.com","wizzcaster.com","comparaison-prix.com","vodlocker.lol","fr.reimageplus.com","free.fromdoctopdf.com","userscloud.com","myprivatesearch.com","fanli90.cn","tutticodicisconto.it","mediadec.com","gogamego.thewhizproducts.com","download.weatherblink.com","free.videodownloadconverter.com","we-are-gamers.com","sesso.communityadult.net","lp.blpmovies.com","search.queryrouter.com","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","lp.blpmovies.com","go.ppixelm.com","r0.ru","sesso.communityadult.net","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","ppixelm.com","cyberguardianspe.info","we-are-gamers.com","loginfaster.com/new","www.alfacart.com","www.foresee.com","mobile-win.com","www.plusnetwork.com","www.amicafarmacia.com","www.ienjoyapps.com","cheapcheap.io","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","nova.rambler.ru","free.gamingwonderland.com","p9328ujeiw1.ru","mobilecasinoclub.co.uk","pfhsystem.com","regtuneup.com","theprofitsmaker.net","bodogpromotions.eu","heroesreplay.org","financialsecrets.info","mymoneymakingapp.com","sunmaker.com","888casino-promotions.com","vogliosesso.com","scienceremix.com","allinonedocs.com","arabia.starzplay.com","allirishcasino.com","advancepctools.info","movie.ienjoyapps.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","b2.ijquery11.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","securefastmac.tech","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","1000spins.com","search.queryrouter.com","pfhsystem.com","reimageplus.com","offer.alibaba.com","searchlistings.org","search.queryrouter.com","search.queryrouter.com","mybinaryoptionsrobot.com","duplicashapp.com","search.queryrouter.com","bestgame.directory","droidclub.net",".rivalo.com","yoursuperprize.com","mediaexplained.com","om.elvenar.com","shinar.club","revitoleczemacream.com","freelotto.com","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","download.bringmesports.com/","allinonedocs.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","multtaepyo.com","search.queryrouter.com","czechmethod.com","consumerview.co","wayretail.com","72onbase.com","funsafetab.com","search.queryrouter.com","speedyfiledownload.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","quantomcoding.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","popads.net","onclkds.com","consumerview.co","12kotov.ru","ruhotpair2.fingta.com","easytelevisionaccessnow.com","ahwrd.com","lpeva.com","ppgzf.com","zjstx.com","kituure.xyz","join.pro-gaming-world.com","mackeeperapp.mackeeper.com","tracknotify.com","2075.cdn.beyondhosting.net","idollash.com","ds.moviegoat.com","fulltab.com","rackcdn.com","prestoris.com","adsterra.com","swampssovuuhusp.top","streesusa.info","freesoftwaredlul.com","adreactor.com","a-static.com","codeonclick.com","heheme.com","adf.ly","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","openload.co"]; var pb_whitelist = ["verizonwireless.com","foxnews.com","www.wunderground.com","wellsfargo.com","tvguide.com","metacritic.com","usaa.com","www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov","tickets.amtrak.com","creditscorecard.com","www.discovercard.com","nbc.com","dmv.ca.gov","transparentcalifornia.com","pcmag.com","dslreports.com","cnn.com","linkedin.com","google","www.gmail.com","www.pinterest.com","www.youtube.com","www.facebook.com","search.yahoo.com","chrome://newtab","www.food.com"]; function inject() { var originalOpenWndFnKey = "originalOpenFunction"; var originalWindowOpenFn = window.open; var originalCreateElementFn = document.createElement; var originalAppendChildFn = HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild; var originalCreateEventFn = document.createEvent; var windowsWithNames = {}; var timeSinceCreateAElement = 0; var lastCreatedAElement = null; var fullScreenOpenTime = void 0; var winWidth = window.innerWidth; var winHeight = window.innerHeight; var abd = false; var lastBlockTime = void 0; var parentOrigin = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer || window.parent.location || '*' : document.location; var parentRef = window.parent; //window[originalOpenWndFnKey] = window.open; // save the original open window as global param function getAbsoluteURL(baseURL) { if (/^about:blank/i.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } if (/^(https??\/\//.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } baseURL = location.origin + (!/^\//.test(baseURL) ? '/' : '') + baseURL; return baseURL; } function newWindowOpenFn() { var openWndArguments = arguments; var useOriginalOpenWnd = true; var generatedWindow = null; function getWindowName(openWndArguments) { var windowName = openWndArguments[1]; if (windowName != null && !["_blank", "_parent", "_self", "_top"].includes(windowName)) { return windowName; } return null; } function copyMissingProperties(src, dest) { var prop = void 0; for (prop in src) { try { if (dest[prop] === undefined && src[prop]) { dest[prop] = src[prop]; }  } catch (e) {} } return dest; } function isOverlayish(el) { var style = el && el.style; if (style && /fixed|absolute/.test(style.position) && el.offsetWidth >= winWidth * 0.6 && el.offsetHeight >= winHeight * 0.75) { return true; } return false; } var capturingElement = null; // the element who registered to the event var srcElement = null; // the clicked on element var closestParentLink = null; if (window.event != null) { capturingElement = window.event.currentTarget; srcElement = window.event.srcElement; } if (srcElement != null) { closestParentLink = srcElement.closest('a'); if (closestParentLink && closestParentLink.href) { openWndArguments[3] = closestParentLink.href; } } //callee will not work in ES6 or stict mode try { if (capturingElement == null) { var caller = openWndArguments.callee; while (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.callee.caller != null) { caller = caller.arguments.callee.caller; } if (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.length > 0 && caller.arguments[0].currentTarget != null) { capturingElement = caller.arguments[0].currentTarget; } } } catch (e) {} ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Blocked if a click on background element occurred (<body> or document) ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (capturingElement == null) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened without any user interaction'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (capturingElement != null && (capturingElement instanceof Window || parent.Window && capturingElement instanceof parent.Window || capturingElement === document || capturingElement.URL != null && capturingElement.body != null || capturingElement.nodeName != null && (capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "body" || capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "document"))) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because it was triggered by the ' + capturingElement.nodeName + ' element'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (isOverlayish(capturingElement)) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened when clicking on an element that seems to be an overlay'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block if a full screen was just initiated while opening this url. ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var fullScreenElement = document.webkitFullscreenElement || document.mozFullscreenElement || document.fullscreenElement; if (new Date().getTime() - fullScreenOpenTime < 1000 || isNaN(fullScreenOpenTime) && isDocumentInFullScreenMode()) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a full screen was just initiated while opening this url.'; /* JRA REMOVED if (window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]) { window.clearTimeout(window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]); } */ if (document.exitFullscreen) { document.exitFullscreen(); } else if (document.mozCancelFullScreen) { document.mozCancelFullScreen(); } else if (document.webkitCancelFullScreen) { document.webkitCancelFullScreen(); } useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var openUrl = openWndArguments[0]; var inWhitelist = isInWhitelist(location.href); if (inWhitelist) { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } else if (isInBlacklist(openUrl)) { useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } if (useOriginalOpenWnd == true) { generatedWindow = originalWindowOpenFn.apply(this, openWndArguments); // save the window by name, for latter use. var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { windowsWithNames[windowName] = generatedWindow; } // 2nd line of defence: allow window to open but monitor carefully... ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Kill window if a blur (remove focus) is called to that window ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (generatedWindow !== window) { (function () { var openTime = new Date().getTime(); var originalWndBlurFn = generatedWindow.blur; generatedWindow.blur = function () { if (new Date().getTime() - openTime < 1000 && !inWhitelist /* one second */) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a it was blured'; generatedWindow.close(); blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); } else { originalWndBlurFn(); } }; })(); } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// } else { (function () { // (useOriginalOpenWnd == false) var location = { href: openWndArguments[0] }; location.replace = function (url) { location.href = url; }; generatedWindow = { close: function close() { return true; }, test: function test() { return true; }, blur: function blur() { return true; }, focus: function focus() { return true; }, showModelessDialog: function showModelessDialog() { return true; }, showModalDialog: function showModalDialog() { return true; }, prompt: function prompt() { return true; }, confirm: function confirm() { return true; }, alert: function alert() { return true; }, moveTo: function moveTo() { return true; }, moveBy: function moveBy() { return true; }, resizeTo: function resizeTo() { return true; }, resizeBy: function resizeBy() { return true; }, scrollBy: function scrollBy() { return true; }, scrollTo: function scrollTo() { return true; }, getSelection: function getSelection() { return true; }, onunload: function onunload() { return true; }, print: function print() { return true; }, open: function open() { return this; }, opener: window, closed: false, innerHeight: 480, innerWidth: 640, name: openWndArguments[1], location: location, document: { location: location } }; copyMissingProperties(window, generatedWindow); generatedWindow.window = generatedWindow; var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { try { // originalWindowOpenFn("", windowName).close(); windowsWithNames[windowName].close(); } catch (err) {} } var fnGetUrl = function fnGetUrl() { var url = void 0; if (!(generatedWindow.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.location; } else if (!(generatedWindow.document.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.document.location; } else if (location.href != null) { url = location.href; } else {  url = openWndArguments[0]; } openWndArguments[0] = url; blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); }; //why set timeout? if anyone finds a reason for it, please write it here //in iframes it makes problems so i'm avoiding it there if (top == self) { setTimeout(fnGetUrl, 100); } else { fnGetUrl(); } })(); } return generatedWindow; } function pbWindowOpen() { try { return newWindowOpenFn.apply(this, arguments); } catch (err) { return null; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Replace the window open method with Poper Blocker's ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// window.open = pbWindowOpen; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor dynamic html element creation to prevent generating elements with click dispatching event ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = function () { var newElement = originalAppendChildFn.apply(this, arguments); if (newElement.nodeName == 'IFRAME' && newElement.contentWindow) { try { var code = '(function () {\n var pb_blacklist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_blacklist) + ';\n var pb_whitelist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_whitelist) + ';\n ' + inject.toString() + ';\n inject();\n })();'; var s = document.createElement('script');s.text = code; newElement.contentWindow.document.body.appendChild(s); } catch (e) {} } return newElement; }; document.createElement = function () { var newElement = originalCreateElementFn.apply(document, arguments); if (arguments[0] == "a" || arguments[0] == "A") { (function () { timeSinceCreateAElement = new Date().getTime(); var originalDispatchEventFn = newElement.dispatchEvent; newElement.dispatchEvent = function (event) { if (event.type != null && ('' + event.type).toLocaleLowerCase() == "click") { if (!isInWhitelist(newElement.href)) { window.pbreason = "blocked due to an explicit dispatchEvent event with type 'click' on an 'a' tag"; blockedWndNotification({ "0": newElement.href }); return true; } } return originalDispatchEventFn.call(this, event); }; lastCreatedAElement = newElement; })(); } return newElement; }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block artificial mouse click on frashly created elements ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// document.createEvent = function () { try { if (arguments[0].toLowerCase().includes("mouse") && new Date().getTime() - timeSinceCreateAElement <= 50) { //block if the origin is not same var isSelfDomain = false; try { var openUrlDomain = new URL(lastCreatedAElement.href).hostname; var topUrl = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer : document.location.href; var topDomain = new URL(topUrl).hostname; isSelfDomain = openUrlDomain == topDomain; } catch (e) {} if (lastCreatedAElement.href.trim() && !isInWhitelist(lastCreatedAElement.href) && !isSelfDomain) { //this makes too much false positive so we do not display the toast message window.pbreason = 'Blocked because \'a\' element was recently created and ' + arguments[0] + ' event was created shortly after'; arguments[0] = lastCreatedAElement.href; blockedWndNotification({ "0": lastCreatedAElement.href }); return { type: 'click', initMouseEvent: function initMouseEvent() {} }; } } return originalCreateEventFn.apply(document, arguments); } catch (err) {} }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor full screen requests ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function onFullScreen(isInFullScreenMode) { if (isInFullScreenMode) { fullScreenOpenTime = new Date().getTime(); } else { fullScreenOpenTime = NaN; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function isDocumentInFullScreenMode() { // Note that the browser fullscreen (triggered by short keys) might // be considered different from content fullscreen when expecting a boolean return document.fullScreenElement && document.fullScreenElement !== null || // alternative standard methods document.mozFullscreenElement != null || document.webkitFullscreenElement != null; // current working methods } function isInWhitelist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_whitelist); } function isInBlacklist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_blacklist); } function isInList(url, list) { if (list) { return list.some(function (li) { return new RegExp("https?://(www\.|.*\.)?" + li + "+").test(url); }); } else { return false; } } function blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments) { //this is to prevent a site that "stuck" on trying to open a new window to send endless calls to the extension if (!lastBlockTime || lastBlockTime < Date.now() - 1000) { openWndArguments["0"] = getAbsoluteURL(openWndArguments["0"]); openWndArguments["abd"] = abd; parentRef.postMessage({ type: "blockedWindow", args: JSON.stringify(openWndArguments) }, parentOrigin); } lastBlockTime = Date.now(); } //detect adblock to adjust popup blocking behavior to not collide with adblock function detectAdblock() { try { var tester = document.createElement('div'); tester.innerHTML = ' '; tester.className = 'adsbox'; tester.style.cssText = "position:absolute;top-1000px;left:-1000px;"; document.body.appendChild(tester); window.setTimeout(function () { if (tester.offsetHeight === 0) { abd = true; } tester.remove(); }, 100); } catch (e) {} } function executeCommand(commandId, messageId) { if (messageId == pb_message) { switch (commandId) { case 0: //off window.open = originalWindowOpenFn;  document.createElement = originalCreateElementFn; document.createEvent = originalCreateEventFn; HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = originalAppendChildFn; break; case 1: //allow once break; } } } document.addEventListener("fullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.fullscreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("mozfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.mozFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("webkitfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.webkitIsFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () { detectAdblock(); }, false); (function () { window.pbExternalCommand = function (commandId, messageId) { executeCommand(commandId, messageId); }; })();	}; inject(); })();</script>


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Get a helmet 1st like others stated. I wear a Gore bandanna which keeps sweat out of my eyes and face and it allows heat to rise off the top of my head in the summer. I sweat a lot and do not like getting overheated either. Now for winter riding, the opposite holds true.

Damn, "...sweat like Mike Tyson in a spelling bee..."


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I ride year round in Portland OR. One of my helmets has clear packing tape over the front and top vents. It keeps both rain and cold wind off my head, still vents through the back, and looks much better than a helmet cover.
Under the helmet I wear a Smartwool cap or a Heatsweat cap depending on the temperature. 
PS - I cut the tail off the Headsweat “shorty” as it looks dorky now. It also looked that way to me when Pantani wore his bandana with a tail.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

MerlinAma said:


> I ride year round in Portland OR. One of my helmets has clear packing tape over the front and top vents. It keeps both rain and cold wind off my head, still vents through the back, and looks much better than a helmet cover.
> Under the helmet I wear a Smartwool cap or a Heatsweat cap depending on the temperature.
> PS - I cut the tail off the Headsweat “shorty” as it looks dorky now. It also looked that way to me when Pantani wore his bandana with a tail.


Hey I have one of those! Always thought the tail was to wick the sweat off the head. Never rode it in hot enough weather to find out. 

Dig it taping up the vents to keep rain off the head. :thumbsup: Sure beats shower caps! 

Polypro caps seem to move the sweat from the forehead up and back to the top of the head. The bandanas don't work for me. The front gets saturated and sweat drips into the eyes. The cap prevents sunburn in hot weather, evaporates sweat nicely and cools the head. If dry, it keeps me reasonably warm into the 40s. No need for fleece with earflaps until it goes below 45F for me.

The helmet holds the hat on, OP. Wear da helmet! You just never know.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Fredrico said:


> Hey I have one of those! Always thought the tail was to wick the sweat off the head. Never rode it in hot enough weather to find out.


I always wondered what that tail was for. It's not wide enough to cover the back of the neck to prevent sunburn. Probably just a "look cool" thing. My head sweats profusely, but not enough that a "normal" skull cap can't handle.


----------

